# Selling land & 2 homes - question



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone here has sold land with 2 homes and what type of challenges have you run into during the process. 

We will be putting our property on the market at some point in the future and I know that banks can be iffy when it comes to non-standard "single family house" type loans. If you can share your experience, that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## TiffyCha (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't have experience but am always looking at 2 home properties as eventually family will be moving with us. Where is your property located?


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

We are in north eastern Tennessee. If that area is of interest to you, let me know and I can PM you with more details. We are closing on our new property this week so as long as nothing weird happens, we will be selling our houses soon.


----------



## DEVILDOG (Dec 20, 2010)

Am also interested in this type of set up. If you wouldn't mind please PM me with more details. Ty


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Local/regional banks and credit unions won't be so fussy usually. Wells Fargo and the like who survive on government underwriting requirements are the ones who would more likely say no.


----------



## TiffyCha (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh yes I would love a PM with more details of your property


----------



## ChefSufficient (May 25, 2015)

Would love a PM, too...


----------



## orea (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm a realtor in NC, and I recently had a listing with 2 dwellings. What I suggest is marketing it as multifamily with two units. This can attract investors who are interested in rental property and maybe cash buyers, which generally means faster closing. Most listing services allow for dual listing categories, so you can still list as SFR too.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

orea said:


> I'm a realtor in NC, and I recently had a listing with 2 dwellings. What I suggest is marketing it as multifamily with two units. This can attract investors who are interested in rental property and maybe cash buyers, which generally means faster closing. Most listing services allow for dual listing categories, so you can still list as SFR too.


Thank you. I appreciate your input.


----------

